# bleach on driftwood



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm always looking for a deal, just bought a bunch of used aquarium equipment, and there was some really nice looking driftwood for sale... however one nice piece had a small bit of bleach dripped on it - you can see where it has a thin strip of lightenend color about two inches long.

The seller told me it happened some time ago and would probably be fine if I just soaked the piece of driftwood in water for a while.

Does this sound like good advice? If so, for about how long should I soak it? Its a large piece, but I have rubber maid containers large enough to soak it in...

thanks,

Kerby


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

soak it for 24 hours or so, using a double does of dechlorinator, that should do the trick.

no gurantees though, but I doubt it'd be harmful


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If it has dried, it is no longer bleach. Good rinse, or soak and it should be fine.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, The driftwood has been sitting in storage for a while, so had cob webs, etc on them so they're sitting in water with dechlorinator in right now... I'm hopefully setting up the tanks on Saturday so will certainly be fine by then - I never really thought about it that the bleach would have evaporated out - I'd just rather be safe than sorry.

Kerby


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The bleach deteriorates and leaves only a salt residue.


----------

